# Pages internet en affichage "grille" sur Safari iOS 5



## 8ightman (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai fais la MAJ vers la version 5.1 d'un iPad 1 qui était encore en 4.3.3 mais j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de voir l'affichage passer en onglets...
Il y a pas mal de gens qui ont l'air content mais bon perso je préférais à mort l'affichage des pages ouvertes en grille.
Je ne sais pas comment repasser sur l'affichage en grille, pourriez-vous m'éclairer?

Merci à vous et bonne soirée!
8ightman


----------



## 8ightman (11 Mars 2012)

Oulaaa! 
Merci pour ta rapide réponse en tous cas! 
Par contre je trouve ça vraiment nul de la part d'Apple de changer cette méthode de surf.
Ok pour aller à l'onglet dà coté c'est plus rapide mais pour avoir une vue d'ensemble et une prévisualisation, c'est carrément anti-ergonomique. Et imposer ce changement à l'utilisateur sans même lui laisser une possibilité de réglages pour revenir en arrière est plutôt dérangeant je trouve.

Je vais effectivement voir ce qu'il se fait du coté des tweaks JB mais maintenant que je suis en 5.1, il va falloir que j'attende que le jailbreak unthetered sorte pour esperer faire quoi que ce soit :mouais:

J'aime pas trop lorientation que prend Apple en général en ce moment... Je suis sceptique sur le long terme.

Bonne soirée!


----------

